
July 09, Tumblr Did 250 Million PgV. May 16, 2011: Tumblr Did… 250 Million PgV - sammville
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/17/tumblr-pageviews-a-day/
======
kylelibra
At first glance I thought the title inferred that Tumblr hadn't increased in
traffic in two years, which was very confusing. A better title would be
something along the lines of "Tumblr now does as much traffic in one day as it
used to do in one month."

~~~
trickjarrett
I had the same confusion, and the sentence which explains it was less than
clear to me - I had to reread it to be clear on what it was saying.

That's damn impressive.

------
scrame
Really bad title, were you trying to optimize it for twitter?

On the first read it sounded (to me) like nothing had changed, it wasn't until
I actually clicked through and read the full headline that it made sense.

------
tudorizer
holy fucking wow. I knew that tumblr rocked, but not that much.

